# Making a time tracking application in excel part4



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi guys. Check out my latest video on making a time tracking application in excel. 




In this video, I will show you how you can make a restore down icon and place it on the application's toolbar. To do this I will be using MS Word and a free photo editing software called Gimp. You can download gimp here. http://www.gimp.org if you want to download the workbook and follow along you can download it here https://dl.orangedox.com/eClaE1RwYP0yz808Fw

Be sure to like share and comment

Subscribe →	https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips?sub_confirmation=1
You can also follow me on:
Facebook→	https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks
Twitter→	https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips


----------

